

Ask HN: Can I track browser extensions users are using while browsing my site? - gergely


======
samuellb
Do you mean plugins such as Flash and Java? These can be enumerated with
Javascript code in Gecko/WebKit browsers[1]. AFAIK there's also something
similar for IE.

When it comes to extensions such as HTTPS Everywhere and AdBlock etc I don't
think it's supposed to be possible. Some extensions may unintentionally leak
information that can be used to detect them though[2]. What are you trying to
do?

[1] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/NavigatorPl...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/NavigatorPlugins.plugins) [2]
[http://ha.ckers.org/blog/20060823/detecting-firefox-
extentio...](http://ha.ckers.org/blog/20060823/detecting-firefox-extentions/)

~~~
gergely
No, not plugins, extensions. I'm trying to find out two things: 1\. Trying to
find out what extensions are used most of the times on my service so I can
create a better experience by implementing those features. (Like if I would be
Tumblr I would like to track how many users are using
[http://missing-e.com/](http://missing-e.com/) or similar extensions.) 2\.
Trying to find out how much revenue do I loose because of ad blocking
extensions.

